# Cold smoking fish in the caribbean or similar climate?



## AndresSmokes (Mar 30, 2021)

So I've been wanting to cold smoke some fish like wahoo and swordfish but I'm unsure if I'm able to because of the climate that I'm in, its pretty hot. and i dont know how i feel about fish sitting outside for several hours at that temp.

Any of you guys around Florida or those areas cold smoke fish? And how do you do it? 

I'm new to this so any help would be greatly appreciated!

Andres


----------



## PolishDeli (Mar 30, 2021)

Some people do this by putting ice into thier smokers.  This does not work for me, since the air inside the smoker has to be warmer than the air outside for good air flow.  With ice in the smoker i end up with a pool of smoke in the chamber, and ashtray flavored food.

My solution:
Wait till December to February.  Watch the weather. Do your smoking in the evening after a cold front passes.  You'll want the air temp to be at least 10F lower than your smoking temp.

My smoker's minimum temp is 100F. For cold smoking you need 70F or less.  To overcome this, i use a portable cook top connected to a STC1000 temperature controller (total cost ~$30) .  For smoke generation. I use the "slow smoker attachment" from masterbuilt; though most people  here would recommend an a-maze-n tray/mailbox mod.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 30, 2021)

Agreed...cold smoke in winter; at night.  I use the Amazen tube and pack it with Dave's Pellet dust....it only increases the temp. 5-7*F from ambient so as long as it is less than about 60*F I'm good.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 30, 2021)

I also agree that ice does not work for cold smoking.....it disrupts the flew affect of rising hot air and leads to stale smoke sitting in your smoker.


----------



## AndresSmokes (Apr 1, 2021)

Thank you guys! I figured I'd have to wait for a nice front to come in to bring the outside temp down a bit and use one of the amazen tubes.

Imma also see if I can convert an old mini fridge to become a refrigerated smoker of sort, like have the smoke source seperate and have it flow through the fridge. I've got time on my hands to play around


----------



## forktender (Apr 26, 2021)

There are plenty of people smoking fish in hot climates such as Mexico. They smoke using a mailbox type of set up. They use a fire pit with a buried 3-4'' pipe that is 10-12 feet long and wait for the coals to burn down then cover the fire with wet seaweed or banana leafs. It's not what most would consider "cold smoked" but it's really damn close.  It's always done at night when the temps are as low as they are gonna get.
I've had Dorado, Wahoo and Marlin smoked this way in both Mexico and Hawaii. 

If there is a will there is a way, keep searching.
Dan


----------

